# Tornado Watch



## from_the_NEK (May 26, 2011)

Thursday 5/26. The Northern 3/4 of VT and the northern sections of NY are currently under a tornado watch until 8PM! :blink:


----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Thursday 5/26. The Northern 3/4 of VT and the northern sections of NY are currently under a tornado watch until 8PM! :blink:


 
Rapture!!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 26, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Rapture!!!!!



The watch area has been expanded to cover most of NY and into PA. THE END IS NEAR!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2011)

yep we're under a tornado watch till 8 pm


----------



## billski (May 26, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> yep we're under a tornado watch till 8 pm


----------

